# Ship Grounds In St,lawrence Seaway



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the Greek registerd cargo ship TORO ran aground at Lighted Bouy number one near Cornwall Island.
there are no reports of injuries or pollution at this time, there was a canadian pilot on board at the time


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update*

From News10Now.com - 

_Salvage operations start for grounded ship

Salvage operations for a Greek Ship grounded in the St. Lawrence River began this week.

The TORO was on its way from Ontario to Mexico when became grounded near Cornwall Island earlier this month. No pollution or injuries were reported. 

Officials said it should take 36 hours to unload more than 3,000 of the 17,000 tons of grain from the ship.

Salvatore Pisani, the St. Lawrence Seaway Development Corporation's Associate Administrator, said, "As the cargo is off-loaded, it provides more buoyancy to the vessel and will allow the vessel to free herself from the bottom."

The ship will then be towed away for repairs, but why the ship went aground is still under investigation._

Rushie


----------

